# NEW PRODUCT: EVANNEX Wheel Accents for Tesla Model Y (21" Uberturbine & 20 " Induction)



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
*https://evannex.com/collections/ext...el-y/products/wheel-accents-for-tesla-model-y* 

*USE DISCOUNT CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more.*

Give your Tesla a subtle aesthetic boost with our Wheel Accents for Model Y 20" and 21" wheels. These vinyl accents are custom-cut to be placed between the turbine 'spokes' on the outer lip of the wheel rim, providing the impression that the entire outer lip is constructed of carbon fiber. Easily installed without tools or cutting, our Wheel Accents will give your Model Y wheels a distinctive look.

















































​*USE DISCOUNT CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more.

For more information go to:*
*https://evannex.com/collections/ext...el-y/products/wheel-accents-for-tesla-model-y* 

*For any inquiries, please contact us at:*
*[email protected]*


----------

